# Bayonet Bar End Grip on B14



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

On the B14, the bar end grip does not really fit the Felt Bayonet Bar / TRP brake levers very cleanly. Anyone removed those and put bar tap on the ends?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

67fb said:


> On the B14, the bar end grip does not really fit the Felt Bayonet Bar / TRP brake levers very cleanly. Anyone removed those and put bar tap on the ends?


Of course you can use bar tape, but the brake hoods simulate an upturn end for more comfortable braking while still allowing a flippable base bar. The brake hood fits similar to a Shimano hood on a road level, no?


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Of course you can use bar tape, but the brake hoods simulate an upturn end for more comfortable braking while still allowing a flippable base bar. The brake hood fits similar to a Shimano hood on a road level, no?


Hi SD,

They really dont fit clean like a Shimano road hood, from the front, the fit is poor on the sides and the top has a very large gap. Sorta like two little parachutes on my TT machine. 










I dont know if they are sitting too far forward, or are just mis shaped. Tried looking at online pics, but could not find any useful images. 

Any thoughts. 

Thanks


----------

